# MSI R7770 2PMD1GD5 Review



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

Bought *this card* ~1.5 months back. With my semesters on at taht time, got time to write a proper review only now. This is my first review, so bear with me. 

Firstly, BIIIG thanks roll out all those who helped me decide [in *here*], specially *topgear* and *ico*. 

Unboxing: *imageshack.us/a/img7/6623/mg0003l.jpg*imageshack.us/a/img607/9130/mg0003a.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img835/3310/mg0006uq.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img547/149/mg0007.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img38/39/mg0008n.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img802/9489/mg0009d.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img84/4189/mg0010d.jpg


Review:

*Ghost recon: Future Soldier on MSI R7770*


Mission: First, Second, now on third..


Video setting: Maxed out, 1024*768, V-Sync-ed to 60Hz.


FPS: Constant 60, no sweat.


TEMP: 55C.


Noise: Inaudible with headphones on. Slight whine if listened intently.



*Battlefield 3 on MSI R7770*


Mission: Op. Swordbreaker.


Video setting: ULTRA, 1024*768, V-Sync-ed to 60Hz.


FPS: Constant 60, no sweat.


TEMP: 50C.


Noise: Inaudible with headphones on. Slight whine if listened intently.

*NFS: MW 2012 on MSI R7770

*Video setting: ULTRA, 1024*768, V-Sync-ed to 60Hz.


FPS: Constant 60, no sweat.


TEMP: ~55C.


Noise: Inaudible with headphones on. Slight whine if listened intently.

Also played this on 1080p on our TV
FPS: 35-45 which is pretty good for playing racing games.
TEMP: Same.

*Assassins Creed 3

*Video setting: ULTRA, 1024*768, V-Sync-ed to 60Hz.


FPS: 60.


TEMP: ~60C.


Noise: Inaudible with headphones on. Slight whine if listened intently.

Also played this on 1080p on our TV
FPS: 40-50 which is incredible considering the game is DX11[updated fraps for dx11], and has lots of rendering.
TEMP: Same.



> connected my pc to our sony led today. and did a bit of gaming at 1080p.
> 
> boy... was i shocked to see the graphics. i would say, the HD7770 is definitely a bang for buck, atleast for me. sure, i am a hardcore gamer, but not a stickler for eiffel-tower-high FPS. i am satisfied by atleast 40-45FPS on my games. and being a 1024x768 gamer, the whole experience blew me away.
> 
> ...


 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ation-budget-b-w-6-5k-8-5k-4.html#post1795612

*OVERCLOCKING: *

OCing the card was a sordid affair, coz most of the games [GRFS, NFSMW, AC3] gave artifacts. But then i may have been wrong somewhere... i'll just post the OC settings. If someone having this card does a succesful OC, lemme know.

Used 3D Mark 11 and Vantage.

*3D Mark 11*

*STOCK *
Core: 1000
Mem: 1125
Power: 0%
performance

overall: 5003
GT1 22.12
GT2 2441
GT3 29.38
GT4 15.71

*OCed*
Core: 1050
Mem: 1200
Power: 20%
performance 1024 x 768

overall: 5181
GT1 22.90
GT2 25.35
GT3 30.26
GT4 16.29



*OCed*
Core: 1070
Mem: 1200
Power: 20%
performance 1024x768

overall: 5245/5246
GT1: 23.37/23.33
GT2: 25.66/25.66
GT3: 30.53/30.60
GT4: 16.43/16.44

*3D Mark Vantage*

STOCK: 	Power Limit:	+0
			Core Clock:	1000MHz
			Mem Clock:	1125MHz
3DMark Vantage:	
*1024 x 768
						PERFORMANCE*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	20909



*OC: 	Power Limit:	+0
			Core Clock:	1100MHz
			Mem Clock:	1200MHz*
3DMark Vantage:	
						1024 x 768
*PERFORMANCE*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	22358

OC: 	Power Limit:	+0
			Core Clock:	1000MHz
			Mem Clock:	1125MHz
3DMark Vantage:	
*1024 x 768*
*HIGH*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	16628
						GT1:	55.12
						GT2:	42.07



*OC: 	Power Limit:	+20
			Core Clock:	1050MHz
			Mem Clock:	1200MHz*
3DMark Vantage:	
*1024 x 768*
*HIGH*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	17389	/ 17358	/	17351	/	17337
						GT1: 57.32	/	57.43	/	57.47	/	57.06
						GT2: 44.33	/	44.03	/	43.95	/	44.29




*OC: 	Power Limit:	+20
			Core Clock:	1070MHz
			Mem Clock:	1200MHz*
3DMark Vantage:	
*1024 x 768
						HIGH*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score:	17525	/	17499
						GT1:	57.65	/	57.64
						GT2:	44.80	/	44.65




*OC: 	Power Limit:	+20
			Core Clock:	1070MHz
			Mem Clock:	1180MHz*
3DMark Vantage:	
*1024 x 768
						HIGH*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score:	17282	/	17455	/	17284
						GT1:	57.13	/	57.20	/	57.13
						GT2:	43.89	/	44.85	/	43.90





*OC: 	Power Limit:	+20
			Core Clock:	1050MHz
			Mem Clock:	1220MHz*
3DMark Vantage:	
*1024 x 768
						HIGH*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score:	17637	/	17629	/	17627
						GT1:	57.59	/	57.62	/	57.52
						GT2:	45.53	/	45.46	/	45.54




*OC: 	Power Limit:	+20
			Core Clock:	1100MHz
			Mem Clock:	1200MHz
			Core Volt:		1212mV*
3DMark Vantage:	
*1024 x 768
						HIGH	3 loop*
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score:	17947
						GT1:	59.13
						GT2:	45.95

Now, with topgear's suggestion, i increased core voltage to allow more OC headroom. but it turned out the 7770 chip is voltage locked. inspite of me increasing core voltage to 1.212V, the voltage remained same at 1.2V.

*imageshack.us/a/img844/3266/63745651.gif

so much for OCing...

now, since i am playing at 1024x768 res, i use the stock settings of 1000Hz Core/1125Hz Memory.

*For the average gamer playing at lower resolutions, the card is a bang for buck considering its power consumption, cost and performance. i am happy with it and am gonna stick with it for atleast the next 1 year. *


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 28, 2012)

a good review bro.. i didnt need much hardcore details but this helped.
thanx


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks.. i wanted to make it comprehensive.. hence the OCs..


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

you could use some formatting..but good review


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

i know.. but the review is soooo big, it would have taken a lot of time for proper formatting..


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

it aint that big


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

lol.. i will do it once i get some time.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice review there. 
BTW did u get that card from flipkart?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 29, 2012)

nope.. MD Computers @ Kolkata


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

nice review. Congrats for the purchase.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2012)

how much did it cost?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 29, 2012)

8K + vat


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow nice card you got there  , Happy《Gaming 》


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

^^Thanks a lot bro 

Revised review coming up in Feb for 1600x900 resolution. 

^^later


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2013)

Did you buy the factory oc'ed one or the other. Any problems with the factory oc'ed one cause I may be buying that.

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

i think you are talking about this: MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC

if you notice, you are basically paying extra for a OC of a meager 20Hz in the Core Clock. Totally Not Cool. 

i got this: MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7770-2PMD1GD5 and i OCed it to 1.1GHz on Core Clock. 

so i'd advice you go for the non-OC version and OC it by yourself.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2013)

@anirbandd

The thing is , the site where i am buying offers the oc'ed version cheaper.

Normal - rs8480
OC - Rs8081

What to Do??
Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

the prices are on the same site??

whats the site??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the prices are on the same site??
> 
> whats the site??



There are here - Products

If you notice , the oc'ed version is cheaper than the normal.

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

yeah.. MD Comp is a good shop. go for it.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 19, 2013)

So go for OC? Will there be any problems??

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2013)

Shouldnt be any problem.. unless you are extremely unlucky.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 13, 2013)

nice review


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks


----------

